
New Chemical Process Can Convert Approx. A Quarter of All Plastic Waste to Fuel - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/xwbw3k/researchers-developed-a-technique-to-turn-nearly-a-quarter-of-our-plastic-waste-into-fuel
======
Fjolsvith
More petroleum product?

